# zwischen 2 Monitoren wechseln



## Fat_Tony (18. April 2009)

Hi
Ich würd gern wissen wie ich zwischen 2 Monitoren Wechseln kann wenn ich bei einem in nem Spiel drin bin.
Z.b.
Ich bin grad am was weiß ich was zocken und werd in ICQ angeschreiben.
Das Fenster is auf dem anderen Monitor und ich möcht da jetz antworten.
Das ganz ohne aus dem Spiel zu wechseln.
Also ohne ALT-Tab.
Gibt da nen Trick unter Windows oder braucht man da n extra Programm.

Am Besten währs ich drück ne Tasten Kombination und bin dan auf dem anderen Monitor.
Ich drück die Kombination nochmal und ich bin wieder im Spiel.

Mein Sys:
AMD/ATI 4870
Win XP SP2


----------



## µ|V_2814 (18. April 2009)

Versuchs mal mit Yod’m 3D. Einfach googeln.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

Also ich benutze Ultra Mon für meine beiden Monitore ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das mit dem ohne alt-tab rausswitchen geht, allerdings kannst du dir es ja mal runterladen und ausprobieren.


----------



## Fat_Tony (19. April 2009)

@majorguns
is zwar n ganz nettes tool aber es geht leider nich
Trozdem danke für die info werd das Programm weiter her nehmen is ganz nett.


----------



## Fat_Tony (21. April 2009)

Hat keiner mehr andere Ideen?


----------



## Fat_Tony (24. April 2009)

bitte nich haun 
*push*


----------



## niLe (24. April 2009)

Das funktioniert nur mit Anwendungen im Fenstermodus, bei Vollbild hast du keine Chance.


----------



## Fat_Tony (24. April 2009)

Schade hab's mir aber fast gedacht das das nich im Vollbild geht aber hätt ja sein können


----------



## Holdrio (24. April 2009)

niLe schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur mit Anwendungen im Fenstermodus, bei Vollbild hast du keine Chance.



Ob es wirklich an dem liegt, denn warum kann ich bei bei meinen Videoplayern (VLC, KMplayer) im Vollbild problemlos auf den anderen Monitor fahren, aber bei Games nicht?

Bei  Drakensang als einzige Ausnahme geht das komischerweise aber doch, da kann ich auf den anderen Monitor fahren mit der Maus, sobald ich dort was klicke minimiert sich Drakensang auf dem ersten aber.
Aber warum es bei Drakensang geht, bei allen anderen Games offenbar nicht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Fat_Tony (24. April 2009)

ich glaub das liegt mehr oder weniger an Drakensang soweit ich weiß gibt das bei manchen speile die das "erlauben" das man über den Seitenrand raus fahren kann sollt aber net so sein.
Das gleiche hab ich auch bei n paar Spielen.


----------

